# Agricultural subsidies.



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Anyone know anything about applying for agricultural subsidies, in particular olives, next application due in 2011 ?


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

The only thing I know for certain is that you need to be a member of a Cooperative to get the olive subsidy. So....I suppose if you joined one you would find out everything! Not an option for us as we wouldn't understand a word they were talking about


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

country boy said:


> The only thing I know for certain is that you need to be a member of a Cooperative to get the olive subsidy. So....I suppose if you joined one you would find out everything! Not an option for us as we wouldn't understand a word they were talking about


Thanks for that.


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Looking at the vast number of olive trees across Spain,(anyone know how many?),its a wonder by now that they aren't paying a subsidy not to grow them.
Would have thought by now that Spain would be floating on a vast sea of olive oil.
Yet it seems they are as popular as ever and I see ancient ones in garden centres which have been dug up for replanting, with price tags of one thousand euros each!
My Spanish neighbour treats every olive like its a gold nugget.
Personally I hate the bloody things.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

littleredrooster said:


> Looking at the vast number of olive trees across Spain,(anyone know how many?),its a wonder by now that they aren't paying a subsidy not to grow them.
> Would have thought by now that Spain would be floating on a vast sea of olive oil.
> Yet it seems they are as popular as ever and I see ancient ones in garden centres which have been dug up for replanting, with price tags of one thousand euros each!
> My Spanish neighbour treats every olive like its a gold nugget.
> Personally I hate the bloody things.


Biggest producer of olive oil in the world of which the majority goes for export, ( mainly Italy!)


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

the solution to vast sea of olive was to only pay 29 cents a kilo for olives this year


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> the solution to vast sea of olive was to only pay 29 cents a kilo for olives this year


Tell me about it. I had 70% more this year than ever before, no family over to help for the first time , nearly killed the wife & I . lol. The export market still hasn't picked up & if it does they'll come up with a different excuse.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> Biggest producer of olive oil in the world of which the majority goes for export, ( mainly Italy!)


The really annoying thing is the Eyties add up to about 4% Italian oil and re-export it as Italian oil. Apparently it all goes back to pre-Spain joining EU and had difficulty exporting their oil except to Italy and now the Spanish are having a job to create export markets for pure *Spanish* oil because everyone want "italian "oil.

Living in Jaén, yes I do find olive trees a bit boring, but among them are a almonds, peaches and cherries which you don't see except when they are in flower.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

this year,it was a fun thing to do but hard work. I'm not sure I can convince the OH it will be worthwhile next year, but I intend to do it anyway..... at the moment..... but painting and renovation work might get in the way


----------

